# Flow Talon problems



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Size down, They pack out.

The lower boa is easy to loosen by pulling up on the tongue after you release the boa's. I have talons and hylites, same system On both. Make sure you pull the inner liner lace completely loose too, after you pull directly up and loosen the tongue.....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Most boots squeak. It's normal.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the focus hylite and if you look in the liner, there is a tag on the laces in the liner, make sure your pull the tag, it is there to help you loosen liner, once the liner is loose foot comes out easy. Kills me that flow does not document how to use some of the features that they built in thier boots


----------

